# Ridley Fenix vs. Ridley Noah



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok folks, looking for a cheap(er) alternative to my Look to race on.

I've ridden the Fenix and I do like it. Fast, stiff, razor sharp response. Perfect for racing around here. The problem is I can't find one. They seem sold out all over and they don't come up pre-owned very often.

How does the Noah compare? Anyone ridden both? Much more of those available on the used market, and generally cheaper as well.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

If you mean the NOAH with ISP you should be careful, the rear tire clearance is very little, its made to fit a 23 perfectly. The Fenix can go possibly up to 28mm tires, thats what my excalibur can take. My damocles had a similar issue depending on the brand it could sometimes take a 25, gatorskin/4 season 25s were a no.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ejprez said:


> If you mean the NOAH with ISP you should be careful, the rear tire clearance is very little, its made to fit a 23 perfectly. The Fenix can go possibly up to 28mm tires, thats what my excalibur can take. My damocles had a similar issue depending on the brand it could sometimes take a 25, gatorskin/4 season 25s were a no.


Good info to note. I'm looking at any of the Noahs, depending on what I can find. I don't anticipate running anything too large anyway (as a race bike, it'll be relegated to race duty. I've got my 585 with bigger clearance for rougher stuff.)


----------

